# Jet Black Rhombues



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone here on piranha-fury have a jet black piranha?? i've never really seen a pure dark black piranha before.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

this one was pretty black


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Alexx said:


> this one was pretty black
> View attachment 173797


That ones not bad, I'm sure it looks much better today.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ash's old Rhom.

Classic......


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Wow, awesome pics.


+1


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yanfloist said:


> this one was pretty black
> View attachment 173797


That ones not bad, I'm sure it looks much better today.
[/quote]

Its mine, more recent pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This guy was plenty dark when I had him..


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Winkyee said:


> This guy was plenty dark when I had him..


OMG that is such an evil lookin fish!!!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Ash's old Rhom.
> 
> Classic......
> 
> View attachment 173798


Now that's a great looking dark black rhom!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

mine turns jet black when i do a water change, he gets pissed off
he is more gray when hes chilling


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Those are real piranhas.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yep, another angle


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is my little guy. Pic is kind of dark due to the lighting and tannins, but I was getting too much glare with room lights or flash (plus he was getting pissed).


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

If I had the time to post a picture, I's share my monster totally jet black rhom. Of course, I have black gravel, and a black backround, so you can't even see the fish......just kidding......lol


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks everyone for sharing, all of your rhoms look great. Though, I'll have to say that Ash's old rhom looks the greatest because even in clean clear water, it is still pitch black.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's my old rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

damn Giggles. Never seen that one. Where'd he go? How big?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> damn Giggles. Never seen that one. Where'd he go? How big?


He was 10" at time of that pic. Died of HITH disease in 6/2006.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

2 I dont have anymore, both Brazilian, fish in box is 15ins


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good looking fish guys


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

superbee said:


> A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


personaly, i wouldn't go any smaller than 125 gal. but as big as you can manage would be the best idea


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

superbee said:


> A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


For a rhom, opefe recommends the deepest, squarest tank you can afford. As far as other serras go a 180G+ will be better for a 14"er but at 10" a 125G will be just fine.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Dr. Giggles that was one awesome rhom, locust nice as well.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


For a rhom, opefe recommends the deepest, squarest tank you can afford. As far as other serras go a 180G+ will be better for a 14"er but at 10" a 125G will be just fine.
[/quote]

Hey Dr. my Mac doesnt swim up and down so much as side to side... would a deeper tank benefit my Mac

Im really growing to love the square tanks


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

he looks darker at times,

I think, lighting has alot to do with it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous rhom. Is tank a 125?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

tank is a 180


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

not THAT's what i'm talkin about


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

___ said:


> A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


For a rhom, opefe recommends the deepest, squarest tank you can afford. As far as other serras go a 180G+ will be better for a 14"er but at 10" a 125G will be just fine.
[/quote]

Hey Dr. my Mac doesnt swim up and down so much as side to side... would a deeper tank benefit my Mac

Im really growing to love the square tanks

[/quote]

I gotta say my Mac always hangs low..But since i have been medicating him, the lights have been off and hes all over the tank now..Up down side to side...He also kills the talapia right in front of me never lets it hit bottom..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Some really nice fish. Im suprised Sheppard hasnt jumped in on this one.. Canso that is a bad a$$ tank and fish. Looks great how you have everything set up! Great work!!! Everything is hidden and tucked away. Very clean...


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

superbee said:


> A single serra the size between 10-14" whats the right amount of tank space for a fish that big?


For a rhom, opefe recommends the deepest, squarest tank you can afford. As far as other serras go a 180G+ will be better for a 14"er but at 10" a 125G will be just fine.
[/quote]

Hey Dr. my Mac doesnt swim up and down so much as side to side... would a deeper tank benefit my Mac

Im really growing to love the square tanks

[/quote]

I gotta say my Mac always hangs low..But since i have been medicating him, the lights have been off and hes all over the tank now..Up down side to side...He also kills the talapia right in front of me never lets it hit bottom..
[/quote]

Yeah I know what you mean... my Mac does sometimes swim up and down but I still what to stay away from the "55g style" tall and thin... hell I have a 55 but I wont switch him over but if it would benefit my mac I would get something square that way he has all the side to side to side to side he could handle plus the hight "WIN WIN"


----------

